# configure script complaining about  boost_thread-mt library ?



## dds (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi,

I've installed boost library (boost-all-1.45.0) via devel/boost-all and the configure script for a program which I try to use complains about that it cannot find boost_thread-mt? Where I can download this library? Any help? 

Thank you!


----------



## freethread (Feb 6, 2012)

The '-mt' seems a Windows compilation postfix. Run
`# pkg_info -D 'boost-lib*'`
for info about compiling apps with boost libs, if it says you have compiled boost with thread support then change the link option to look for boost_thread (without -mt).


----------



## dds (Feb 6, 2012)

Could this be my problem?

From:
http://forum.soft32.com/linux/libboost_thread-mt-ftopict505634.html



> Boost libraries have (almost) zero binary compatibility between
> versions. IMO, the packages should be built such that old versions of
> the libraries aren't uninstalled by default.
> 
> ...


----------



## freethread (Feb 6, 2012)

boost v1.45 is old (relatively old, end of 2010), in any case for a standard FreeBSD port there are not many compilation options. If you talk about custom installation, dowloading from boost site and bjamming it, then things may be different, however if you run in this kind of trouble compile your program with static libraries, no dependencies, no incompatibilities, but you have to eliminate ICU, zlib etc. dependencies (if using them) compiling boost with third party static libs. I don't know what is 'the way', my way is 'always static if it's not in system', but it's better for you to hear other tings.


----------

